# 

## szczukot

Szykuje sie do zalania podmorowki, w ktorej beda siedziec slupki pod siatke. No i troche nie za bardzo wiem, jak sie za to zabrac. Po pierwsze, ile taki slupek powinien byc zaglebiony w tym betonie ? Bo na stronach betafance pisza az o 80-100 cm !! 
Po drugie, calaosc bedzie zalewana z gruchy i pompy. I teraz nie wiem jak te slupki wkladac:
1) czy podczas zalewania od razu go trzymac aby tak na oko zlapal juz miejsce i pion, a jak pompa odjedzie to zaczac je ustawiac dokladnie w tezejacym juz betonie
2) czy po odjedzie gruchy, zaczac je wpychac w ten beton i ustawiac
3) czy wlozyc np butelki itp, a potem je wyciagnac, wstawic slupki, i zalac te otwory ?

Fantom
ps. Jakbym lal to z betoniarki czy cos to luz. Ale jak to mi zaleja od razu calosc to moge miec za malo rak i nog.

----------


## q-bis

O *szczukot*, dobrze że wywołałeś temat, też mnie to czeka  :smile: 
Tak więc podciągam...

----------


## Balto

szczukot: 9i bardzo dobrze piszą - realnie słupek powinien być w ziemi poniżej poziomu zamarzania - żeby ziemia ruszając się wraz z mrozem nie wywaliła w diabła za kilka zim całego ogrodzenia. Przecież dlatego fundamenty kopie się tak głęboko z tego samego poziomu...

----------


## edde

czy koniecznie sam metalowy słupek? chyba nie, wystarczy, że betonowy fundament słupka będzie ponizej poziomu przemarzania, słupek nie musi być do samego dna wykopu, może być nieco krótszy ale na tyle długi, żeby to stabilne było, dla świętego spokoju robiąc te słupki sobie nie żałowałbym kilku metrów rury...

----------


## szczukot

Dokladnie. Nie slupek musi wchodzi tak gleboko a fundament.
kupilem slupki 230 cm. Siatka bedzie 150 wiec 160 slupek nad murkiem i 70 cm w murku. Duzo, ale mniejsze byly 200 cm, a moim zdnaiem 30 cm to troche za malo na zabetonowanie.
Podczas zalewania, dla slupkow normalnych zastosuje pkt 2. A dla slupkow z podprami punkt 1. Mam nadzieje, ze sie uda.

Fantom

----------


## m4rsh4ll

Panowie a jak by zrobić zbrojenie pionowe i kawałek zbrojenia wystawałby tak z 20 cm i w to zbrojenie wsadzic słupek metalowy i zalać betonem to będzie źle ?

----------


## szczukot

Nie czaje - mozesz jasniej ? 

Fantom

----------


## Balto

Wiem, o co chodzi: dołożenie - dospawanie szpeja z "choinką" zamiast rury. Może być. Sam słupek nie musi siedzieć do dna ale musi na tyle głęboko by po naciągnięci siatki i po przykręcaniu i takich tam różnych nie wyłamało słupka...

----------


## m4rsh4ll

Kurcze w sumie nie myślałem o tym ze słupek może się wyłamać, jest dosyć masywny i chciałem po prostu raz zalać betonem zbrojenie, żeby wystawał 20centymetrowy kawałek zbrojenia odczekać aż wyschnie i wstawić w wystające zbrojenie słupek, nawet go nie spawać i zalać betonem, ale teraz sam już nie wiem czy taka koncepcja jest dobra..

----------


## szczukot

Naciagnieta siatka jednak daje spora sile. Nie wspominajac o tym, ze komus sie zachce na nia wchodzic np. U sasiadow jest plot, ze slupki wpawdzie nei pekly (jeszcze) ale juz tak sie nagiely, ze w wielu miejscach pcv platami odskoczylo.

Fantom

----------


## lluka

Mam słupki betafence pod siatkę (już wmurowane) i są one dosyć wiotkie. Głębokość wmurowania nie ma w/g mnie większego znaczenia dla ich wytrzymałości, bo wystający na 1,5m ponad podmurówkę słupek bez problemu mogę złamać rękami (tak mi się przynajmniej wydaje). Jak przyjdzie siatka to pewnie będzie nieco bardziej stabilnie.

----------


## szczukot

Glebokosc wmurowania ma raczej znaczenie dla wyrwania kawalka betonu. Przynjamniej w takich "domowych samorobkach z betoniarki".
A jakie slupki betafence masz, ze takie wiotkie ??

Fantom

----------


## lluka

Bekaclip 44mm

----------


## szczukot

Aha - to one moga byc faktycznie cienkie - mozna kupic maks 200 cm. 
Bo ja mam 48 mm, i sa dwa razy ciezsze niz te 44 mm..

Fantom

----------


## Balto

Nie dość że delikatny to pytanie z czego i jaka ścianka gruba...

----------


## szczukot

Te 44 maja scianke 1 mm, a 48 juz 1,5 mm.

http://www.ogrodzenia.biz/Bekaclip-90.html

Fantom

----------


## szczukot

No a ja juz po  :smile: 
Po zalaniu murka betonem (z pompy), i odczekaniem z godziny, mozna bylo wstawiac slupy. Poszlo latwo. Czyli najlepiej robic pkt 2.

Fantom

----------


## encefalo

szczukot gratuluje ale innym niepolecam do betonowania takich słupków gruchy z pompą zresztą ciekaw jestem jak te słupki u ciebie w lini idą czy wysokości są takie jak trzeba i jak tam piony. Raczej radzę samemu ustawiać do sznurka, beton robić na miejscu. Co do słupków 2m słupek przy siatce 150cm i podmurówce 20cm to zdecydowanie mało wykop musi być na 85-100cm. Jeśli ktoś kupuje systemowe słupki nic do tego niedospawa bo to zbyt lichy materiał i się lubi spalić można kupić systemowe dłuższe (ale inaczej juz kosztują  :wink: ) do normalnego profila zawsze idzie dospawać jakiegoś szpeja i wszystko gra.

----------

